# I give up!



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Ok, got the hot process soap recipe off someone's post in November '12 and finally got my nerve up to try it. I've made a couple batches of cold process soap but it's been years and years. I measured everything exactly according to the recipe, used lard I'd canned, coconut oil, olive oil, Crisco goat's milk and lye. Everything was going fine, got the mixture to trace in my crockpot, put the lid on and turned it to low, all according to the instructions. In 15 minutes, it is back to oily and separated looking. AAArg! Now what am I going to do with this mess if it never hardens? 

I did measure in oz, not grams, and doubled the recipe as the writer said could be done to make a four pound batch. Any thoughts as to what to do with the mixture if it won't harden? How can I dispose of it safely, or can it be saved?

Thanks and I think I'll quit trynig to make my gifts


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Separation of the batch is part of the HP process. It still needs cooking after that point.
It will harden. HP still needss to cure after cutting. It is only the saponification that happens faster than CP.

How much liquid & lye were used?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Take a look at the 5th picture on THIS PAGE. That is the beginning of separation and it is normal for HP.

If you put it in the mold at this point, it just may not harden up. If this happens, just put it back in the crock pot and continue on!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

HP goes through all kinds of gyrations before it's finished. If it separates, just stir it back together and continues to cook. If it tried to crawl out of the pan, stir it back together, turn down the heat and continue to cook. Look for the "old vaseline" stage. Once it hits this, turn off the heat, stir a bit to release built up heat, add your goodies, then slap into a mold. 
I LOVE doing HP soap. In fact, the first 3 years I was in business, that's all that I did.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

g e n t l y stick blend it or stir, stir, stir and let it go some more... it WILL separate... don't give up, Jan!


----------

